# Can I put a calf back with mom?



## DOlthaus (Oct 13, 2004)

One of my cows had a calf one week ago tonight. She was born with problems with her front hooves. "Tight tendons" I think its called. Anyway, she wouldn't stand or nurse. After three hours, I put her in the barn. Mom is not tame and I couldn't get her there until the next day. Calf still not nursing so I put mom back out and started bottle feeding.

Now, it has been a week and I'd like to put the calf back out with mom but I'm afraid the calf has imprinted on me and mom has started to dry up.

Any thoughts? My concern is that calf will still not nurse and I'll have to catch her and bottle feed again. Not undoable but not something I really want to do.

Thanks.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

My thoughts: A shot of Bo-Se, Rx available from your vet, might have helped the calf and still would be of value (can be given right after birth). 

It might be difficult to get the calf on its mother now, and I imagine it would probably require a headgate to restrain the cow so that you could assist the calf in nursing until the cow reclaims the calf; whether she would is doubtful after a week. No guarantees.


----------



## DOlthaus (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks. That was my thought. Guess I've committed myself to bottle feeding for the duration. Not that I mind too much. Just another job I wasn't planning for....


----------



## opportunity (Mar 31, 2012)

A week is a long time but it depends on the cow and calf some might work it out but I don't think most would. I had a calf born a little premature a few weeks ago and we didn't get him on mom until late the next day but we were able to get mom and the barn in the headgate and tie up her feet to milk her not sure if the milk works well after a week of not doing anything


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

we have given a calf back after 2 weeks mom took it. And after that we could go in the pasture pick up the calf and walk out mom would follow weight the calf and give back. Just remember be prepared to interveen mom may not accept it. And never turn your back on a cow when taking a calf you may not live to regret it.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Put Vicks on the cows nose and calfs back, put together and see how she reacts. What does the cows udder look like, watch to make sure calf gets enough milk after a week or 2, cow may not come back to full milk. May just be easier to keep feeding the calf....James


----------

